# Wintec Western Saddles?



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I have ridden in one Western Wintec and have seen others that were not in good condition. 

If you would like a synthetic, I recommend Abetta. While others like Big Horn and Fabtron.

I hear Wintec is the best available synthetic English saddle. But again, to stay away from their Western ones.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I had a wintec western saddle, it was very uncomfortable, didn't like it at all.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

anndankev said:


> I have ridden in one Western Wintec and have seen others that were not in good condition.
> 
> If you would like a synthetic, I recommend Abetta. While others like Big Horn and Fabtron.
> 
> I hear Wintec is the best available synthetic English saddle. But again, to stay away from their Western ones.


This is essentially what I've heard related to Wintec western saddles. I have a wintec dressage saddle that I love and I think their English saddles are generally very well made for the price, but I wouldn't buy a wintec western based on the reviews I've seen of them. Basically, much poorer quality than their English counterparts.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

They're uncomfortable, they don't ever seem to fit the horse right - just no LOL. Not a fan. That one saddle alone turned me off synthetics. I've since ridden in a big horn & abetta synthetic western saddle & they were both much better quality. I even bought a big horn cordura for myself I LOVED.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I tried a Wintec, Abbetta, Big Horn and Fabtron before buying. I prefer the Fabtron.
M


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

King Basic Synthetic Trail Saddle Package - Horse.com

We got that saddle. I do like it, it is comfortable for me. Those who say they aren't comfortable, maybe you didn't get one that fit you as well as the horse? *shrugs* I like it, and would recommend you get it fit to your horse just so you know it fits. Another perk is it doesn't squeak like leather saddles. :lol:


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's where I'm weird. I have a wintec western and I love that saddle. It is an older model though but it has fit almost every horse I've ever put it on (even if it was a 'close enough fit' and I never had one turn up sore), has never been uncomfortable for me and has taken a beating and still went on kicking. 

Honestly, if I could find one that would be as nice as the one I have now (as I do know that products change and can get worse over years) I would highly recommend wintec. I'm honestly not a fan of their English saddles but I absolutely adore my western one. 

Let me give you an example: a couple of years ago I was using it on a horse that reared. The horse reared, flipped over backwards and I thought "oh goodness, there goes my saddle". Took it to a saddler to see the damage and it was 100% fine. 

Put it simple (the older models at least) were and are the only synthetics I own for good reason.


----------



## TrailPixie (Dec 31, 2014)

I had a Wintec 500 AP english saddle. Loved it. The Wintec western saddle I borrowed from a friend was not so nice. Uncomfortable & felt 'plasticky'. (Is that even a word?!?!) 

I've had both Abetta & Big Horn western saddles since then. I definitely prefer the Big Horn (Model 101). The Abetta was comfortable & fit my horse well, but the Big Horn took (and still takes) a lot of abuse & looks like it did when I got it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We have a couple Wintec All Rounder western saddles in our collection that we've used for 10+ years that have been great for fit, comfort, and durability.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm a pretty firm believer (particularly in the horse world) that you get what you pay for. From what I've heard of Wintec as a whole, you'd be better off looking at other options.

Try as many saddles as you can to get the best fit for you and your horse~


----------

